# الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب



## الشاطرنبيل (7 مايو 2009)

أنا الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب عميد هندسة الخوارزمي في جامعة بغداد أحتاج الى محاضرات في الـ cad cam لأني محتاج إليها وأكون شاكرا لكم إن حصلتم عليها لي


----------



## robotic_iraq (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا باستاذانا العزيز 
من أحد طلابك 
هذه المحاضرات ارجو ان تكون مفيدة
حمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ انت متأكد عميد هندسة الخوازمي ؟


----------



## عمرالعبيدي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام استاذنا
اي عميد كلية هندسة الخوارزمي ليش عبالك كذب


----------



## كاظم تايه (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*كتب حول cad cam*

السلام عليكم دكتور نبيل كاظم
انا امتلك مجموعه كامله عن كتب cad cam بلغه العربيه والانكليزيه 
اذا اححببت يمكن ان تحدد لي موعد للحظور الى كليه الخوارزمي
او ارسالها بيد الدكتور اياد مراد طخاخ رئيس قسم الميكانيك جامعه النهرين
نبيل كاظم تايه


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

شكرا"""""""""""""""


----------



## عمر ياسين المحمدي (18 أبريل 2012)

*النصف الاخر*

الطائفية اخذت اكبر حيز من ادمغتهم لذلك تجد عقولهم تدور في فلك اقصاء الاخر وتغذية عقولهم بكيفية الانتقام من الاخر هو نفس الدكتور المحترم رفض تعيني على رغم استيفائي للشروط المعروفة لاسباب طائفية في جامعة بغداد واليوم ياتي فيطلب محاضرات لامور وجب ان يكون هو مصدرها والسبب لان الطائفية هي من جاءت بهولاء اصحاب الادمغة المظلمة . اسفي على الزمان الذي جاء بكم .


----------

